# Alguien logro hacer algo con un joystick de playstation?



## Vegetal Digital (May 8, 2009)

Desde hace tiempo que quiero usar un joystick de play 1( es el que tengo) en algun proyecto. Pero no logro encontrar la manera de usar las señales que entrega. Vi muchos que tenian cosas armadas pero nadie quiso dar el circuito.

Realize el circuito para conectar el joystick al puerto paralelo (el archi famoso de emulatronia) pero no me anda, creo que es por el puerto
si alguien tiene algo funcionando, que me garantice que anda, por favor me lo podría pasar?
Cualquier cosa!

Muchisimas gracias

PD: No sabia en que sección poner la pregunta


----------



## Meta (May 8, 2009)

Algo hay.

http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm

Saludo.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 8, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Algo hay.
> 
> http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm
> 
> Saludo.



eso es justamente lo que fabrique y no funcionó, sigo buscando la manera de que ande


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 8, 2009)

No te resultaría mejor hacerte tu propio joistick ?


----------



## Mandrake (May 8, 2009)

Yo arme la version del nintendo, con dos controles creation (family) y me funcionaron sin problemas, y despues de un tiempo los vendi.


----------



## sangreaztk (May 8, 2009)

Pss yo hace rato que ando viendo un leve sobre el protocolo del PlayStation y su pad. Aunque realmente no he hecho nada concreto sobre él. Te paso algunos links sobre su protocolo.

http://www.geocities.com/digitan000/Hardware/22/e22_page.html
http://www.gamesx.com/controldata/psxcont/psxcont.htm
http://kaele.com/~kashima/games/bmconv/index-e.html
http://hackaday.com/category/playstation-hacks/ (Este trata más sobre modings al PS3 y el PSP)
http://www.webx.dk/robot-crawler/ps-joy.htm
http://www.nearfuturelaboratory.com/2008/06/19/playstation2-logic-analysis/
http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_modchip-para-adaptar-mandos-de-juego-a-otras-makinas_19541
http://www.curiousinventor.com/guides/ps2

Espero que te sea de ayuda la información, he igual espero que es lo que andabas buscando.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## Elvic (May 8, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> eso es justamente lo que fabrique y no funcionó, sigo buscando la manera de que ande




En la pagina que te comento Meta , si esta bien el diagrama eléctrico, por lo menos me funciona lo básico es decir todos los botones, sin conectar la fuente de +9v, esto porque no he tenido los materiales; aunque supongo que solo se usa para alimentar la motor que trae dentro el joystick
te adjunto el archivo de los controladores que use; según eso son los mas recientes te pondría la pagina pero no me acuerdo de donde los descargue.

el detalle aquí es ver a que dirección del puerto lo mas a configurar por lo general es la 0x378..

bueno lo instalas y sigues las instrucciones, se instala como cualquier otro dispositivo de hardware, por lo tanto te repito que el esquema de conexión que te muestra en la pagina que te mencionaron si funciona. 

_otra cosa que puede pasar es que te hayas equivocado en la conexión, pues el pines que muestra son del conector hembra, así que si cortaste el conector macho directo del pad, el conteo comienza al contrario puedes ubicarte con el pin *no usado * _


como dato usaba el emulador AdriPSX ILE Edition 1-0-5

suerT


----------



## LIAMNEESON (May 8, 2009)

Yo armé el circuito de emulatronia, en donde van los diodos se supone que entrega la alimentación para el control, como a veces funcionaba y a veces no entonces opté por conectarle un eliminador de 5v y pues resulta que si funciona y muy bien    inténtalo te puede servir.

Y respecto a que si alguien logró hacer algo con el control de psx, pues si logré encender unos leds, cada uno correspondiente a cada botón del control, eso lo logré en basé al diagrama de tiempos de la señal, te dejó el link de donde saqué eso http://sophiateam.undrgnd.free.fr/psx/index.html


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 9, 2009)

sangre azteka: Muchisimas gracias era justo lo que buscaba

elvis: gracias por el driver, voy a probarlo. No sabes si el puerto tiene que estar configurado como bi-direccional o como ECP? Probe con los dos pero no anda. igual sigo insistiendo que es el puerto, voy a ver si alguien me presta su pc para probar

liamneeson: tambien conecte los 5 voltios con un regulador 7805, ahora prende la lucesita de los analogicos cada vez que apreto el boton! El circuito que armaste que prende leds, me lo podrías pasar? si usaste un pic mejor, yo programo en ccs.

Muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## LIAMNEESON (May 9, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> liamneeson: tambien conecte los 5 voltios con un regulador 7805, ahora prende la lucesita de los analogicos cada vez que apreto el boton! El circuito que armaste que prende leds, me lo podrías pasar? si usaste un pic mejor, yo programo en ccs.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias a todos



De eso hace como 3 años y ya no tengo registros de nada, con el diagrama de tiempos que viene en la página que puse debe bastar, mmmm lo que no recuerdo es la frecuencia del CLK que parece que falta.


----------



## Elvic (May 9, 2009)

saludos Vegetal Digital

Bien en mi PC esta configurado como bi-direccional.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 9, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> saludos Vegetal Digital
> 
> Bien en mi PC esta configurado como bi-direccional.



Gracias
Una duda, el emulador se usa para jugar juegos de la play en la compu, es correcto? Tiene relacion con el joystick?



			
				LIAMNEESON dijo:
			
		

> De eso hace como 3 años y ya no tengo registros de nada, con el diagrama de tiempos que viene en la página que puse debe bastar, mmmm lo que no recuerdo es la frecuencia del CLK que parece que falta.



Bien no importa
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Elvic (May 13, 2009)

así es



			
				Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> Una duda, el emulador se usa para jugar juegos de la play en la compu, es correcto? Tiene relacion con el joystick?



el emulador es precisamente para eso de jugar los juegos del playstation en la compu..

con respecto a  la segunda pregunta, si tiene relación si lo que pretendías era jugar, pues tienes que dar de alta la configuración de los botones del pad para que el emulador los reconozca. 

aunque, por distraído no preste atención a lo que estabas pidiendo y puse esto del emulador, lo que paso es que supuse que lo que querías era jugar, pero ya caigo en cuenta que querías otra cosa..

De cualquier manera puedes saber si trabaja tu pad en "panel de control" y después en "dispositivos de juego" (en windows),

SuerT


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 13, 2009)

a jaja muchas gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, hace un tiempo, cuando inicie este post, encontre esta página:
http://www.speccy.org/trastero/cosas/JL/ps2/ps2.html
Por falta de tiempo, y del microcontolador indicado, no habia podido probarlo hasta hace poco.
Los resultados fueron un muy buen funcionamiento.
en la pagina habla de como adaptar al joystick a un videojuego spectrum, yo solo use la parte que decodifica la señal del mando.
Si alguien busca algo similar, este anda muy bien.

YouTube - Decodificando joystick ps1


----------



## marcedelu (Sep 2, 2009)

hola a todos este es el foro con información mas parecida a lo q necesitaria, vieron el link http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/md/index.htm ?? mi inquietud es saver si se pueden llegar a conectar 2 joistick de megadrive en un solo puerto!! por favor espero alguna respuesta, gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 5, 2009)

Yo te diria que no:
http://pinouts.ru/Game/sega_ms_joy_pinout.shtml

Si conectas dos controles en las mismas patas no va a diferenciarlos, tendrías que buscar si se puede, yo lo he visto pero con joystick de playstation.


----------



## marcedelu (Sep 6, 2009)

por eso es q preguntaba en este foro, capas alguien tenia un link con algun circuito para conectar los dos joystycks simultaneamente, gracias igualmente Vegetal Digital


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

Con el joystick de PS se puede hacer la interfaz para un emulador acarde, si de esos que tenial metal slug y the king of fighters. La interfaz usa el puerto paralelo del PC y con unos controladores y el suministro de energía hacia el control ya estás jugando!. Nunca lo hice ya que no encontré suficiente información. A ver si ahora ya me pongo a buscar algo.

Saludos!!


----------



## marcedelu (Sep 7, 2009)

sino otra solucion podria ser poder conectar el joystick de megadrive a un usb asi poder conectar tantos joystick como usb tengas, existe tal esquema de conexiones ??


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 8, 2009)

Si sabes programar pics interpretar las señales del joystick es más que fácil(de ese jpystick) y si queres que sea por usb tenes que estudiarte los manuales de Moyano Jonathan sobre conexion de pics por usb...
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

De Megadrive tal vez se puedan conectar dos o más usando un latch.


Pero para usar con la PC no vale la pena, salvo que sean fanáticos de esos joysticks. En MercadoLibre venden varios idénticos a los de PS2, pero USB para la PC a unos 6 dolares. Y traen Dual Shock, analógicos y todo. Yo compré un par y eran bastante robustos.







Y no necesitan ningún driver ni nada, con solo enchufarlos suelen funcionar sin configurar nada. Yo los mios los enchufo en la notebook con linux, y sin instalar nada ya los puedo usar 



Saludos.


----------



## el negro (Sep 8, 2009)

elvic chido por el driver del control esta de pca madre y de hueva.


----------



## el trufo (Mar 29, 2012)

hola!!! lo unico q pude hacer fue esto,


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 3, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> No te resultaría mejor hacerte tu propio joistick ?



a mí si me interesa, tienes algun tutorial please?



saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 3, 2012)

Ecsar dijo:


> a mí si me interesa, tienes algun tutorial please?



yo postee un joystick con pic18f2550. 6 ejes de 10bit, 32botnes y hat switch.

aca esta el post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-joystick-usb-6-ejes-32-botones-hat-switch-pcb-and-firmware-69864/


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 3, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> yo postee un joystick con pic18f2550. 6 ejes de 10bit, 32botnes y hat switch.
> 
> aca esta el post:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-joystick-usb-6-ejes-32-botones-hat-switch-pcb-and-firmware-69864/



Gracias por responder,

eso que haz hecho esta muy bien, pero necesito algo más básico 2 ejes y cuatro botones por ejemplo, sabes donde puedo conseguir información para hacerlo desde cero? si me pudieses guiar con tus inicios, sería muy interesante.

gracias otra vez.

saludos!


----------



## Meta (Abr 4, 2012)

Por curiosidad, no se nada de JoyStick. ¿Qué es eso de dos ejes?


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 5, 2012)

me he expresado mal, quiero simular algo como esto:

http://www.flightsim.com/main/howto/mind.htm

en proteus, quiero hacer un mando usb con 4 direcciones y 8 botones digitales, necesito entender línea por línea q hace cada instrucción y si lo puedo portar para pic en vez de atmega8.

saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## satan556 (Ago 9, 2012)

Saludos... Alguien tiene activo este hilo aun? referente al control de playstation 2... por favor


----------

